# John Glynn Goes Nationwide



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

John Glynn helped me to understand what this decoy dog stuff is all about and I put a piece together for the rest of the world. Hope it answers some of your questions in the event you have any: http://www.ammoland.com/2013/08/oklahoma-coyote-control-with-highly-trained-decoy-dogs/

A short video with his wife, April, as the gunner. Great stuff!

Thanks, John.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Good read Glen, thanks for posting. I sympathize with John and his neighbors about predation on his livestock. I have the same problem. Although I don't own 10,000 acres, I raise cattle here in Texas and losing livestock to coyotes is why I started calling them lo' these many years ago. You can tell John cares for his dogs and they evidently love their job.

:hunter:


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Good read and a video to boot. Can't beat that!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Great article, Glen.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Great video and story. Nice work!


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

Thanks Glen, nice write up for sure and a real wake up call on the problems Coyotes will cause.

John, you got to love it when ya hear that bullet hit......solid work to your Wife even if she aint down with the "turn out the bulb" thing.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I can't get enough of this stuff. I hate what the coyotes do in my neighborhood, and although I've taken a few out of the gene pool, it'll never be enough, as far as I'm concerned. I love seeing the 'yotes getting what they give. And, dogs tough enough and trained enough to make it happen.

And, another thing. John knows how to deal with critics and I've yet to see any one of the idealists offer to build a fence. If only the coyotes were as humane as John...

I really don't care if it's mainstream, either. Go get 'em John!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

yep this style of hunting is something to see great dog work. its just like watching a good bird dog doing what it has been trained to do. Ditto on the savagery of coyotes seen first hand killing a calve still in the birthing canal before it even completely hits the ground. Thanks for sharing. Just another tool used in predator control.


----------



## jglynn (Aug 2, 2012)

thanks guys. first off, i want to let everyone know. there are a million ways to do the decoy thing. i just simply imply the way i do it. and to let everyone know that i am new to this game and i try to learn from every stand and from anyone who is willing to help.. i have had some really great guys help me thru the years and i really appriciate them.

there are so many guys out there that have forgotten more than i will ever know!!lol. but i was asked my opinion and was asked how I did things, so i shared my limited experience.

thanks Glen for taking your time to talk to a pee-on like me. it was good to talk with ya.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

John, it shows that you are committed to your dogs and working with them. Good help from good folks has speed up the learning curve but, your effort is to be commended and has much to do with your success also.


----------



## jglynn (Aug 2, 2012)

thats one thing i can say positive about myself. i try my butt off!!!! i hunted close to 200 days last year and that takes a toll on you. but its my passion and i am lucky to have the places i have to hunt and an awesome wife that lets me hunt any time and never bats an eye when i tell her i will see her at dark.


----------



## Caleb Wilson (Aug 10, 2012)

That picture makes you look ten times better than you really look lol


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

There is one in every bunch.....


----------



## jglynn (Aug 2, 2012)

thats a good looking pic for sure.


----------



## Caleb Wilson (Aug 10, 2012)

One what


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Wise guy.


----------



## jglynn (Aug 2, 2012)

the picture is actually of Caleb, not me.lol. prolly better that way. my ugly mug would make them delete the page all together.lol


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Ahhhhhh....


----------



## Caleb Wilson (Aug 10, 2012)

See I'm not a wise guy


----------



## jglynn (Aug 2, 2012)

Caleb has got to be one of my best buds as of here latley!! he takes this stuff serious and gets it done out east, which is very hard to do. me and my wife were lucky enough to get to meet him and his wife, Ashley, and get to hunt together!! that is one good thing about the internet! i have met some really good guys like Caleb, Scott, and Jeff that i would have never got to meet if not for these silly old forums. those 3 guys are as fine of guys as you will ever meet! i am meeting more and more guys like them as the time passes and it has been a blessing. plus they taught me some good stuff that made me a better hunter in general, not just with coyotes.


----------



## Caleb Wilson (Aug 10, 2012)

You got that right John. The forums are a blessing and a curse. Gettin to spend a weekend with yall and a weekend with Scott was just freaking cool. That guy from Arkansas is ok too lol.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Good article that explains to the layman why we try to keep the predators in check. Take a couple of $1000 from the average person and they would go ballistic, but they think its OK for the yotes to take away from the rancher.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Dor the record. I was not calling anyone into question. I follow the videos and posts you guys make on here quite regularly so I knew you were buds. I knew the original comment about the looks was a joke. i did not know it was Caleb in the photo as most often we do not see the fellas behind the camera in your vids. I was attempting to break balls.

Indeed I can attest to Scott being a good guy, the others are guilty by association.

I only follow 2 forums. This one and a local predator forum.


----------



## Caleb Wilson (Aug 10, 2012)

Its all good


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

Great article. You guys that hunt with dogs do some awesome work. Keep it up


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Oh Lord help us all. He forgot to mention April is a better shot than him..... :teeth:


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Fascinating team-work and method between dog, handler and calling. Good stuff.


----------

